

How To Get Great Ratings For Your Mac App - EvanMiller
http://www.evanmiller.org/how-to-get-great-ratings-for-your-mac-app.html

======
alexkearns
Great article and perfect timing - I have just submitted my first app to the
Mac store. Two questions:

You mention in the article that some of your customers amended bad reviews -
did they do that on their own volition or did you encourage them to do so.

Is there any way of contacting people who give you bad reviews, so you can
help them with the problems they are having, and hopefully get them to give
you a better review?

~~~
andydev
I've seen people amend reviews in the App Stores without being prompted, it
certainly helps and they tend to mention that they are updating a previous
review.

As for contacting people, Apple don't make this easy. The only way i've done
it in the past is to match up user names, if you can't do that then you have
no way to respond to the review in any way. Hopefully Apple will change that
in the future or at least allow developers to push the user towards support
via email or similar.

------
scottostler
Really liked this article. I'm curious about the professional QA – how did you
find the tester, and what sort of things did you ask him to test?

------
aptwebapps
This is really a great post. I think the title under-sells it.

------
QuantumDoja
Thank you for posting this.

------
sunnybythesea
Thanks for sharing another excellent article Evan

